# Stella doesn’t like other dogs &#x1f61e;



## PinkMellow (Aug 23, 2018)

We wanted to wait until she at least had her first round of vaccines before taking her out to socialize and whatnot but I’m afraid that was waiting too long. While she’s fine with people, she is very nervous around other dogs. We have her enrolled in puppy school mainly just for socialization reasons and she has NO interest in interacting with or playing with the other puppies. She is very shy and tries to hide and is sad the whole time. When another puppy tries to play with her she looks at it like it’s crazy, and even barking scares her! Will this get better over time as we keep exposing her?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Work with a professional on this. It has to be done gradually or you risk making things worse.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I agree with Dave.

While it is very important to work on this, it is also at LEAST as important to work on it gently and slowly. You need to work with a professional.


----------



## PinkMellow (Aug 23, 2018)

Like a dog trainer?


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*Trainer?*



PinkMellow said:


> Like a dog trainer?


Trainer or behaviourist. If you have her in puppy classes, start first with talking with that trainer (maybe set up a meeting to discuss before class?) and see what they say. Then you can decide if you need something more indivualized.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah group classes might not be suitable ,a trainer might recommend one on one.


----------



## PinkMellow (Aug 23, 2018)

So I’ve been reading up on how to socialize gently online, and bringing her to puppy class (the classes are small, only one other puppy in both her classes) and it’s been a success so far! Her last class she was approaching the other puppy all on her own to sniff noses and whatnot. She is still a bit jumpy but I let her do her thing and don’t force her to anything, and just praise her when she interacts. The trainer and the other people in the class said she was noticeably more interactive. 

Currently new issue is she is very very sad whenever she has to put her harness on. She hides. Makes no sense because she seems to really like walks, and is always running around and sniffing everything she can. She won’t take treats either when she’s sulking, I’ve tried bribing her there. Once she’s had it on for a bit she doesn’t even notice it anymore.


----------



## Mom to Violet (Jun 23, 2018)

My Violet did not like the harness for a while either. Just be gentle when you put it on her, and she will eventually connect that the harness means a walk. As far as the socializing, you seem to be on a really positive track for that. Patience and continued praise as you take her to places where she can interact with other friendly dogs should do the trick. Best of luck.


----------

